# Visit with Victor Valenzuela of Sure Bet fame



## Lavender Hill Lofts (Dec 1, 2011)

Just before I left Las Vegas, I had the pleasure of visiting with my friend Victor Valenzuela of “Sure Bet” fame. Victor has a beautiful house located in Henderson, Nevada, with a million-dollar view of downtown Las Vegas. Since it was getting dark we went out to his loft first where we looked at many of his fabulous birds. 

Read the rest of the post www.theLoftReport.com


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Is sure bet still producing? How is sure bet line at this present time? Just curious.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

The "Sure Bet" craze has subsided quite a bit....Other strains/lines are now "IN" vogue,so to speak....VV sent 4 birds to last years IF Convention race,and all 4 birds were lost,and never made it to the big race...Don`t know if any or all were down from the "Bet" line....Either way,a very poor performance.....Alamo


----------



## Xueoo (Nov 20, 2009)

Alamo said:


> The "Sure Bet" craze has subsided quite a bit....Other strains/lines are now "IN" vogue,so to speak....VV sent 4 birds to last years IF Convention race,and all 4 birds were lost,and never made it to the big race...Don`t know if any or all were down from the "Bet" line....Either way,a very poor performance.....Alamo


Maybe those 4 birds got lost...and maybe they got "lost"...


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Xueoo said:


> Maybe those 4 birds got lost...and maybe they got "lost"...


Hmmm. Thats a big question mark.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Alamo said:


> The "Sure Bet" craze has subsided quite a bit....Other strains/lines are now "IN" vogue,so to speak....VV sent 4 birds to last years IF Convention race,and all 4 birds were lost,and never made it to the big race...Don`t know if any or all were down from the "Bet" line....Either way,a very poor performance.....Alamo


 How many tens of thousands of $$ did that bird "Sure Bet" generate for it's owners just in bird sales ?


----------



## irishsyndicate (Sep 19, 2008)

pigeon is fun said:


> Is sure bet still producing? How is sure bet line at this present time? Just curious.



The one super breeding grand-daughter of Sure Bet that I have is one of the top breeding hens in the USA winning me more than my fair share in the one loft races.

I hesitate to speak about "lines" because there are 4 different grandparents to every one of my champions. It just so happens (maybe I got lucky) that a high percentage of my winners have this hen somewhere in the pedigree and I never practice in-breeding.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

*Hey Irish.*
*I wouldn`t mind having your hen,no matter what strain or whatever !!!*......*Alamo*


----------

